# Where do you look for horses for sale?



## measles (14 February 2013)

Now that Scottish and Northern Equestrian and their horse sales website are no more where do you look (or window shop  ) for horses?   We have a few event prospects and all rounders that I am shortly going to advertise and I wasn't sure where was most popular nowadays.   Having a website and FB page is great but people have to find their way there in the first place via somewhere!


----------



## Girlychu (14 February 2013)

Scothorse...bought and sold there.


----------



## brucea (14 February 2013)

I'd go to someone I trust - George Skinner at Strathorn, Alex Middler at Craigmancie...


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (14 February 2013)

there are quite a few riding club websites - BHS has a link to alot of them, most have a free classifieds section. also the tack and feed places close to you. oh and vets and farriers are good as their clients may ask them and if they know about your ones they might mention.


----------



## Chocy (14 February 2013)

Scot horse website- always lots of new horses on it & where I got my horse from 
Also horse quest website


----------



## liannexsx (14 February 2013)

I'd look online and only be interested in sites where I could narrow down location etc


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (15 February 2013)

also Horsemart - you can narrow down just about everything on theie search engine.


----------



## sarahann1 (15 February 2013)

Scothorse, Drumcarrow, The Cabin, and your FB/website page Measles, one day when I can realistically consider buying another horse I'll be picking up the phone to you 1st (hoping you won't tell me to bog off!)


----------



## fourpawswhite (15 February 2013)

We have a lot of local Facebook groups popping up in addition to individual facebook pages.  Eg- horsey stuff for sale in the borders.  It is a closed group and had over a thousand members.  There is always loads of adverts on there for horses and other stuff.  People often just put the link to their own advert.  It is very addictive and needs daily checking!!


----------



## Daytona (15 February 2013)

I'd only by from Angus and Stephen at Drumcarrow or Alan at Sports Horse UK


----------



## measles (17 February 2013)

Thanks, all


----------



## applestroodle (18 February 2013)

Scot horse without a doubt, bought & sold horses on it!


----------



## lauren489 (21 February 2013)

I always look in the ad trader and gumtree 

Gumtree
http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/equilibrium-therapy-massage-pad/1008233970

Ad trader
http://www.adtrader.co.uk/unspecifi...547fbac40c3bee5f2ad9f4c4a59?keywords=shetland


----------

